# Portmaster error "The devel/llvm36 port has been deleted



## BobWalter (Jun 16, 2017)

I updated to the devel/llvm40 port. I had been using the deprecated llvm36. I did a `portsnap update` (which I do weekly) and ran `portmaster -a`. It kept aborting when it finished its scan with this message:

```
"The devel/llvm36 port has been deleted: Obsolete and unmaintained upstream
=====>>> Aborting Update
```
I've tried everything I can think of including recompiling portmaster.

Is there a solution for this?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2017)

Just delete it; `pkg delete llvm36`


----------



## BobWalter (Jun 16, 2017)

The port is not there. It isn't in the ports db list either.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2017)

Irrelevant. It's installed, so the package database knows it. And it's the installed package that needs to be removed.


----------



## BobWalter (Jun 16, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Irrelevant. It's installed, so the package database knows it. And it's the installed package that needs to be removed.



No it's not. 
	
	



```
pkg delete llvm36
```
 Returns 
	
	



```
Package(s) not found!
```


----------

